# Sovent/Provent



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got done designing a hotel with Provent.Our local inspectors don't allow it yet,so I have yet to see a building with the system in use.I was just curious if anyone has any experiance with either system,any problems,quirks?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

There are a couple large hotels and mid-rise buildings here with over 20 yrs of service with no problems. Great system.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have used Sovent on 2 large hotel projects. installation is simple. I don't know about maintenance issues.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Makes sense you guys down in Texas see it...Sovent's manufactured there isn't it?Tyler Texas..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UA22PLumber said:


> Makes sense you guys down in Texas see it...Sovent's manufactured there isn't it?Tyler Texas..


Yes,Sovent is in Tyler, 35 mi. from me. But I have never used it in Texas. I used it in CO.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We've got a 10 story condo in my town built in the late '60's using copper sovent. System works, but add/alts are a pita. City requires we engineer everything because they haven't got a clue as to how it works. There's an engineering firm in Tyler who assist in design of such systems. Here's their
site:

http://www.castironsovent.com/


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

MGM Casino and Hotel in Detroit was a sovent job. It has only been up for about 7 years. There have been no issues that i have heard of.


----------



## mike ppi (Nov 13, 2012)

I have done several sovent jobs it is great. But you have to be careful of flange caps plugs they will get stuck in the stack and act like a flapper


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I have never seen it, anyone have a web link ?


----------



## mike ppi (Nov 13, 2012)

Southeast sovent is a company that sells them they have a web site also Tyler pipe check there site


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I haven't seen either before, both systems look interesting.


----------



## irishplumber434 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am running a 120 unit apartment complex in WI. This is my first job I have used a ProVent system in. This job is precast and wood framing every floor above. It is a total of 5 floors. Two Levels of parking on one wing and one level on the other wing. The untis do not stack. Every floor has a different floor plan. Provent is a terrible system in this setting. Way to many offsets which equals more stack base fittings, not to mention running a lot of big pipe in 5 1/2 inch walls. A lot of closets have shrunk due to make shift stack chases. The worst part is trying to fit 6 inch sanitary vent in a pitched flat roof truss system. Not to mention the 20 plus roof drains that zig zag through the building. Provent should only be used in hotels and other buildings that stack all the way up. I cant wait for this job to be over. Tricky building.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

